# Brand new website C&C please!



## janineh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just rebuild my website and really would like to get some feedback! I also have a new logo. 
My homepage is:

www.janine-harris-photography.com

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks good Janine. You have "real" prices. You're clearly aiming higher than the lowest common denominator!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 10, 2012)

Website looks nice and most of the images seem nice as well.

BTW, I might consider changing that "milk coma" thing.  I totally get the colloquialism, but somehow the idea of putting in black and white that a baby goes into a coma strikes me as a bit disconcerting.


----------



## JTB (Oct 10, 2012)

Website looks very good, like the images and also the fact that you are listing real prices is nice.


----------



## janineh (Oct 10, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Looks good Janine. You have "real" prices. You're clearly aiming higher than the lowest common denominator!



Thanks! What do you mean by that? English is not my first language...


----------



## janineh (Oct 10, 2012)

JTB said:
			
		

> Website looks very good, like the images and also the fact that you are listing real prices is nice.



Is it? I know a lot of photographers that won't show any pricing or just a session fee, which can be confusing. I am not sure if a full pricelist is good or not??


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 10, 2012)

Janine, can't answer your question about pricing.

 You asked for feedback on the site. One thought, it feels very "petite" even on my 15" work laptop. At home, on my 24" monitor, I'm guessing it would not use the space of the browser window very well. This style is the "mini-cooper" of the website world. Maybe it's bordering on a little too small. A lot of photography websites I've seen that are done really well are presented to maximize the space of the browser window. I don't know quite how it's done, but it's pretty effective.


----------



## janineh (Oct 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> Janine, can't answer your question about pricing.
> 
> You asked for feedback on the site. One thought, it feels very "petite" even on my 15" work laptop. At home, on my 24" monitor, I'm guessing it would not use the space of the browser window very well. This style is the "mini-cooper" of the website world. Maybe it's bordering on a little too small. A lot of photography websites I've seen that are done really well are presented to maximize the space of the browser window. I don't know quite how it's done, but it's pretty effective.



It fills my screen on the laptop as well as my big computer screen. Not too sure what you mean with petite. Its meant to fit on the screen so you dont have to scroll... So if you would like at it on your 24" monitor everything would apear bigger...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 10, 2012)

janineh said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will when I get get home, sounds like my guess about it appearing small at home was wrong!


----------



## myvinyl333 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am building a photography website. Thank you for sharing yours, it is impressive. I too like the pricing listed.


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

myvinyl333 said:
			
		

> I am building a photography website. Thank you for sharing yours, it is impressive. I too like the pricing listed.



Thank you! Good luck with yours!


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Janineh

I am looking to build my website, I do have one now through wix.com but they do not offer what I want. I am looking for a site that will allow my clients to look at there gallery and purchase prints through a printing lab and have it allow me create my prices. I am not sure what most photographers do but this seems like a fair request. Does the site you use allow this? and who do you use?


----------



## janineh (Oct 31, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> Hey Janineh
> 
> I am looking to build my website, I do have one now through wix.com but they do not offer what I want. I am looking for a site that will allow my clients to look at there gallery and purchase prints through a printing lab and have it allow me create my prices. I am not sure what most photographers do but this seems like a fair request. Does the site you use allow this? and who do you use?



I am with creativemotiondesign and I think they do offer this. However I do not sell my prints as such. I have packages a client books upfront. I have a client gallery linked to smugmug just for private online galleries locked with a passwords. So thats on option too. You can link to smugmug...


----------



## janineh (Oct 31, 2012)

janineh said:
			
		

> I am with creativemotiondesign and I think they do offer this. However I do not sell my prints as such. I have packages a client books upfront. I have a client gallery linked to smugmug just for private online galleries locked with a passwords. So thats on option too. You can link to smugmug...



Even if you stay with wix!


----------



## Mully (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice site and I like your image selection.....the babies are so cute you can't miss......it will be a work in progress. Great job!!


----------



## sactown024 (Oct 31, 2012)

why do you only offer 2 types of prints?


----------



## janineh (Nov 1, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> why do you only offer 2 types of prints?



Most clients dont buy any prints. I offer wall mounts and acrylic blocks, bc I love those products. I am Thinking of restructuring my prices as most ppl just book the usb package.

I am thinking of having a set fee for the session plus a minimum print order and the option of purchasing digital images on top. 

What other prints would you offer? Ppl dont bother with small prints. They get them done somewhere cheap, unfortunately. 

Any tips regarding packages and prints welcome!


----------

